# How Can I Test My Flash Player?



## Amie (May 17, 2006)

Can someone please post a Web site where I can find out if my Flash Player is working properly? Just something very simple where I can view some Flash components on the Web site. If I see the images/video, Flash is working. If I don't see it, Flash isn't working. That sort of thing. Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 17, 2006)

Just go to http://www.adobe.com.  Their main banner at the top is Flash-based.  If you see it, Flash is working.  If you don't, or you see static images, then it's not working.


----------



## minckster (May 17, 2006)

Adobe's Flash test page is at http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/

I suppose all it adds to El Diablo's suggestion above is the version number.


----------



## barhar (May 17, 2006)

Try a game of miniputt!


----------



## Amie (May 17, 2006)

Thank you so much, all of you were very helpful! And, yes, Flash is working great! Cool little video on Adobe.com's main banner (thank you, ElDiablo and Minckster), and I LOVE that golf flash game and have bookmarked it (thank you, Barhar).


----------

